# The Knight and The Thief



## olafr (Aug 1, 2002)

"The Knight and The Thief" is a small ongoing FR campaign. The party consists of a halfling thief and a human purple dragon knight.

While enjoying himself at an inn in Shadowdale, Eldon the hobbit receives a letter with his surname on it. It begins with "Dear Maulik" and Eldon understands it is not for him. He keeps it anyway, and decides to go to the Old Skull inn where he has a room to read it.

At the Old Skull in sits a noble warrior of Cormyr's Purple Dragons. He listens to the bard, who tells a tale of his lost companions. He tells of their expedition to ruins rumoured to hold great treasure, never to return. The knight is moved by the story, and when the bard asks if he may join him he inquires the bard about his tale. The Purple Dragon learns that the tale is true, and that the bard has never dared to try and find his beloved companions by himself. He asks the assistance of the warrior, who accepts the challenge.

Eldon enters the common room of the Old Skull full of excitement, he has just read the letter, which told of great amounts of treasure in some ruins east of Myth Drannor. He can hear someone talking about the same ruin, and that they need at least one more adventurer to travel along with them. He joins them for their quest to the Leafrock Fortress ruins.

They travel for weeks, and never do they find trouble - not until reaching the great forest which they must travel. When approaching a small, elven village, they spot a dark elf raiding party breaking the surface and heading for the village. They ride hard towards the village, and manages to warn the elves. Even so, the drow attack, and kills every elf in sight. The Purple Dragon Knight engages the drow, and the halfling thief hides. The knight manages to kill two drow before falling by a poisoned arrow. When the thief comes out from his hiding place, and the knight wakes they find themselves in a scene of gruesomeness. Everywhere lye dead elves - children, women and men. They say their prayers for the dead and buries the infants. Then they continue their journey.

Finally they reach the ruins. They find the huge stone doors which is the only known entrance. Their problem is; how to open the doors. There are no handles, or visible mechanisms. Only a pair of huge dragon heads are imbued in the stone doors. They think of the matter for a while, and searches the area. The knight finds a text written in elven: 

Behold the deadly breath
of the flying beast

if you wish to enter our realm

Then, after a while of hard thinking and experimenting, the halfling puts two torches into the dragons' mouths. Cylinders of fire blast the halfling to the ground, and the doors silently opens.

To be continued...


----------

